# Impact gun not removing lug nuts



## n0c7

I have a 8 gallon Campbell Hausfeld that came with a 1/2" 250lbs max Impact Gun. Tried the gun for the first time today and lubed up the gun following the books guidelines. Set the compressor to ~90psi running which is what the book says. Went to take off some lug nuts that I had put on in the fall at 100ft/lbs by hand. With the tank full, gun setting on max, it would not easily remove these nuts. It sat there hitting for 5-10 seconds then the tank would begin to drain. I've tried two different hoses - a 50ft 3/8", and a 15ft 1/4"(I believe these are the sizes without checking) using a quick connector - same result.

Is there something wrong with my gun, something I'm not doing right, too small of compressor, too weak of an impact?

I've heard of people ripping lug nuts off with 2 gallon baby compressors...? :laughing:


----------



## Rehabber

Try raising the pressure on the regulator. Most auto repair shops run the air pressure at 120-140 PSI.


----------



## oldgoat

I never had much luck with the little 8 gal compressors on lug nuts. Seem to run out of omph to quick. The higher pressure will help, but also the shortest 3/8 hose would help also. Usually a 1/4 is too small a dia. I know I have 2hp with about a 8 gal tank and it will take off maybe one or two nuts and then you have to wait. Use the same gun on my 3hp 22gal tank and I have no trouble. Might also try piggybacking another tank to gain more capacity.


----------



## n0c7

oldgoat said:


> I never had much luck with the little 8 gal compressors on lug nuts. Seem to run out of omph to quick. The higher pressure will help, but also the shortest 3/8 hose would help also. Usually a 1/4 is too small a dia. I know I have 2hp with about a 8 gal tank and it will take off maybe one or two nuts and then you have to wait. Use the same gun on my 3hp 22gal tank and I have no trouble. Might also try piggybacking another tank to gain more capacity.


Rehabber - with the compressor set as high as it will go, it drops down to 90psi(recommended for gun) when I run it.

oldgoat - I'll try getting a shorter hose just for this then.


----------



## comp

1/4" is small


----------



## homework

Tank is too small. Besides psi which you should set higher because the working pressure will drop when you acctivate tool.
You also need to check the scfm output rating of the compressor and the tool requirement.The scfm's will go up with compressor size.


----------



## LanterDan

Are the lugnuts not coming off at all, or just very slowly? You say "not removing lug nuts" in the title, but then say "would not easily remove these nuts later." I have used impact gun with a small cheap compressor before and I've never had a problem with it not working. It was always really incovient, mind you, since I had to let the tank recharge after every one or two lug nuts, but it worked and was still faster than doing them by hand. I would use a shorter 3/8th hose though.

I assume the lugnuts still come off my hand and haven't galled up? I'll also mention that I once was using a CH impact wrench and somehow manged to get the switch stuck between two setting without realizing it. It ran, but had next to no torque. 

Somewhat off topic, but I once had a boss who was convinced compressed air was really dangerous and would always dial down the regulators to 25-30 psi when he went by one. Drove me crazy the first time he did it and die grinder I was useing worked fine before lunch, but not after.


----------



## oldgoat

Another option might be to get an electric impact. I have one I bought from HF a few years ago and have never used yet. Have heard people using them and being happy with them though.


----------



## n0c7

LanterDan said:


> Are the lugnuts not coming off at all, or just very slowly? You say "not removing lug nuts" in the title, but then say "would not easily remove these nuts later." I have used impact gun with a small cheap compressor before and I've never had a problem with it not working. It was always really incovient, mind you, since I had to let the tank recharge after every one or two lug nuts, but it worked and was still faster than doing them by hand. I would use a shorter 3/8th hose though.
> 
> I assume the lugnuts still come off my hand and haven't galled up? I'll also mention that I once was using a CH impact wrench and somehow manged to get the switch stuck between two setting without realizing it. It ran, but had next to no torque.
> 
> Somewhat off topic, but I once had a boss who was convinced compressed air was really dangerous and would always dial down the regulators to 25-30 psi when he went by one. Drove me crazy the first time he did it and die grinder I was useing worked fine before lunch, but not after.


They do eventually come off, but not any faster than my 14.4V cordless impact which can take up to a minute to remove one lug if I'm lucky and than the tank refills. I want to ad least easily remove one wheel before it has to refill, seems very inadequate especially since it was advertised to be capable of this - and came with the impact.


----------



## DIYtestdummy

oldgoat said:


> Another option might be to get an electric impact. I have one I bought from HF a few years ago and have never used yet. Have heard people using them and being happy with them though.


I certainly hope it's the Earthquake or the higher-dollar orange Chicago model. The 12v and the 120v model that claims 200 ft/lbs are junk. I bought the 200 ft/lb model expecting to remove/retorque an axle nut, but when I used it on a lugnut it burned out. I hope you bought it local too - the web store doesn't like to deal with returns.

Little tank compressors are not good for impact tools. My 6 gal Porter Cable will power them, but it will keep running. I can't even get through a pint of paint before it has to fill up again. Nail guns and bicycle tires are no problem, though.


----------



## oldgoat

Like I said I've never even used it and it has been sitting in the box for a few years now. I do have a local HF store and when I took back a 10" slider miter saw and a palm sander they never argued at all. The 10" I exchanged for a 12" and have had good luck with it and the sander I got my money back on.
My little 1/2 hp Craftsman I had for years was only good for airing up tires and when I got a 2hp about 6 or 8 gal compressor it would run OK when I piggybacked it with the old compressor tank to paint the daughters car. Still wouldn't do more than one or two lug nuts though.


----------

